# Some Noobie Questions



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been doing landscaping for a while now. I eventually started doing just grass cuts for Safeguard but they want me to move into the full PP portion of it. I have done a lot of reading. I know about all the pictures, sending them in, most guidelines, etc. I do have some questions though.

I'm sure many of these answers can be answered by some threads but hopefully we can get these all in one thread. 

*How are winterizations done? *
Do I just pour Anti-freeze that I've bought into the pipes?
I've read about using an air compressor to blow air through the pipes as well.

*Lock Changes & Board-ups.*
I was offered from one of the companies a Home Depot credit card to use but obviously this isn't the case for the bigger companies. Are all of these always bought on your expense and do you profit off of them? Obviously you profit on the service, but on the supplies as well?

*What did you wish you knew when you started?*
What do you think I should know, what do you wish you knew when you began. What did you have to figure out yourself? 

*How do you handle places with no house numbers or street signs? *

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> I have done a lot of reading.
> Thanks in advanced!


Hi Backwell. Please, read some more. A lot more. Then contact your local area real estate agent and have them put you in contact with a good contractor doing REO/P&P. Work for them, under them, alongside them and do not leave them. I'm saying this for your benefit and to save you from ruin; you are not ready for this business and a company like Safeguard will tear the meat from your bones and leave you to die.
Again, stick around this forum, read and learn.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Exactly GTX!! SCREWGUARD LOVES inexperienced newbs..............


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The first and most important thing in order to get work is to get your vendor ID number. Have you gotten this yet?



Backwell said:


> Hey guys, I've been doing landscaping for a while now. I eventually started doing just grass cuts for Safeguard but they want me to move into the full PP portion of it. I have done a lot of reading. I know about all the pictures, sending them in, most guidelines, etc. I do have some questions though.
> 
> I'm sure many of these answers can be answered by some threads but hopefully we can get these all in one thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Hey guys, I've been doing landscaping for a while now. I eventually started doing just grass cuts for Safeguard but they want me to move into the full PP portion of it. I have done a lot of reading. I know about all the pictures, sending them in, most guidelines, etc. I do have some questions though.
> 
> I'm sure many of these answers can be answered by some threads but hopefully we can get these all in one thread.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and DO NOT do any wints! The chargebacks and plumbing damges that you will, and I repeat WILL be held liable for isn't worth it. You need to learn how to do them correctly. There is much more to it than "pour Anti-freeze that you bought into the pipes"

As far as locks go, don't waste your time at Home Depot, Menards. Lowes or your local hardware store. It takes too long to get them rekeyed to the correct keycode. I only stop there for really oddball key codes I don't stock. Yes they are bought at your expense and you don't "profit" from them. You will be given a set price and after subtracting the labor, material, overhead and PITA, then you get your profit. Some lock changes are loosers as you will drive 70 miles one way to find that the house is still occupied . Buy your locks online. There are threads in the forum with links to online lock companies.

What do I wish I knew when I started? I wish I knew how to avoid the P&P work and get directly to the repairs, hazard abatement, etc. As a licensed contractor, I'd rather replace roofs, repair vandalism, etc. It is far more profitable than mowing grass for Safeguard, or any regional, for that matter. Also, when I started, I wish I knew what I should have been making. HUD rates minus 20% can be a profitable grass cut. An MH landscaping $15 recut is not profitable, I don't care what anyone says.

By the way, I would avoid safeguard. I quit working for them over year ago. A regional I worked for, BACFS work, just started sending me SG stuff and I asked to be deactivated. SG is riduculous on their expectations for what they want to pay.......:whistling2:


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you give some examples of the things Safeguard requires that is ridiculous? Right now it's the main company I was going to work for because of the relationship a friend and his family has with the company. They have been there working with the owner of Safeguard since before Safeguard was even a company.

My friends family clears $700,000.00+ a year not counting expenses from Safeguard and every time I've spoken to my friend about it, he always talks about how important the pictures are. I'm sure it helps that one family member works in Safeguard sending the work orders and another runs a crew completing the work orders.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have an inside contact then you should be spending time with them. You should be working for them.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you have an inside contact then you should be spending time with them. You should be working for them.


Unfortunately they've moved to a different state.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

I really think its best to find a local P-P company and work hourly for them first. It will give you a real look. Supply's are a huge expense, I don't see how you can make money there unless you have a source of second hand stuff from another line of work. With a contractor back ground I have a barn full of misc stuff, even then its not that great. Its smart to recycle everything you come across. 

If your equipment is paid for you might make some money, around here the work is too cheap, the yards are very rough and the debris are heavy. Lots of damage to plumbing and windows, bid work is where its at. 

I think your better off getting the proper docs and insurance, then go after rehab work by hard bidding. Avoid the 24hr rush orders and crap, avoid the circus if you can and you will have less stress. Buy good equipment, good tools and don't get in a vicious circle of low pay and no life.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Unfortunately they've moved to a different state.






In that case the next best thing is to be a sub for them in your area.


Have them add your area to their coverage and they can help train you from their office.

This is not an industry that smiles favorably on the new guys. Heck it doesn't smile favorably on the experienced either.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not as if I don't know what I'm doing. I've been a contractor in construction for a while before switching to grass cuts for companies. I'm more curious about specifics to PP in general.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Never said you didn't know what you were doing when it comes to doing the work.

Dealing with the companies is unlike what you've dealt with in the past. 
Their assinine rules, regs and charge backs for any and all excuses they can dream up. 
Taking hundreds of photos for an initial secure or trash out for example.

Miss one photo on a wint and they'll not pay you for the entire order.
Or more likely to happen is they'll CLAIM you missed a photo when in fact they just decided that 
you were the one to win the non payment lottery and "missed photo" is the excuse of the day.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Never said you didn't know what you were doing when it comes to doing the work.
> 
> Dealing with the companies is unlike what you've dealt with in the past.
> Their assinine rules, regs and charge backs for any and all excuses they can dream up.
> ...


The unfortunate thing is I have indeed dealt with that  .
Was dealing with the only local company and they were taking more than half of my check. I switched to a national and haven't had many problems. What would you recommend doing to make sure they don't mess around with your money?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> What would you recommend doing to make sure they don't mess around with your money?





Sure fire??


Don't get in bed with them.




If thats not an option the second best is to plan for it so when it does happen its not so much as a shock.
If you are an extremely anal person about the details and read each w/o 3 times to make sure you've gotten every thing, read each of their memos multiple times and commit them fully to memory and then when you do your work follow the w/o and the memos to the T each and every time........... you'll likely have less problems.

Good luck.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Backwell said:


> What would you recommend doing to make sure they don't mess around with your money?


 
IMHO, this is your biggest mistake assuming that its "your" money. Not is this business. Just ask them. The attitude is its "their" money and they will give it to you if they can't find a reason to keep it for themselves. Even then, months (or I hear in some cases years). Whamo! you get a chargeback  and they take it out of jobs that they owe you for. 

It doesn't matter how good you are. At some point in time, you will forget a photo, have a blurry photo, have a SD card crap out on you (this happened to me on a large trashout). Its times like that they live for so they can get "their" money back...:sad:


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

that about sums it up, say no more.!!!


BRADSConst said:


> IMHO, this is your biggest mistake assuming that its "your" money. Not is this business. Just ask them. The attitude is its "their" money and they will give it to you if they can't find a reason to keep it for themselves. Even then, months (or I hear in some cases years). Whamo! you get a chargeback  and they take it out of jobs that they owe you for.
> 
> It doesn't matter how good you are. At some point in time, you will forget a photo, have a blurry photo, have a SD card crap out on you (this happened to me on a large trashout). Its times like that they live for so they can get "their" money back...:sad:


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Would you guys be interested in having my friend who works with Safeguard giving out the work orders and who accepts the photos etc post on here and answer questions?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Would you guys be interested in having my friend who works with Safeguard giving out the work orders and who accepts the photos etc post on here and answer questions?






If it'll help some one avoid bogus charge backs .... sure.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Would you guys be interested in having my friend who works with Safeguard giving out the work orders and who accepts the photos etc post on here and answer questions?


Sure, as long as you're not this so called friend you speak of.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh man...talk about opening pandora's box! I can personally think of about 2 dozen questions that I'd love to fire off, problem is I already know the answers will be smoke 'n' mirrors. 




Backwell said:


> Would you guys be interested in having my friend who works with Safeguard giving out the work orders and who accepts the photos etc post on here and answer questions?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

If he hands out work and excepts photos than he has no answers. He will not know much more than us contractors already know. They keep them in the dark as well.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Can you give some examples of the things Safeguard requires that is ridiculous? Right now it's the main company I was going to work for because of the relationship a friend and his family has with the company. They have been there working with the owner of Safeguard since before Safeguard was even a company.
> 
> My friends family clears $700,000.00+ a year not counting expenses from Safeguard and every time I've spoken to my friend about it, he always talks about how important the pictures are. I'm sure it helps that one family member works in Safeguard sending the work orders and another runs a crew completing the work orders.


You appear to have your mind set to work work form them. Personally I fired them twice. The paper/computer work is more than the actual field work. They will screw you... remember that. 
Other than that... best of luck.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be honest I have been a sg vendor for about 8 years now. I do around 50k a year in p&p work with them and I do over 500k with sg doing hazard claims, insurance, repairs and rehab.

For the most part I have no payment issues with them, I do have a lot of issues with the vendor web and slow performance. I'm not a fan of p&p but I stay in the game for the rehab work. You do get chargebacks in the last 8 years I think around 3.k total or so. You do have to have your crew and staff together or they could be a complete nightmare to work for.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

$1000 shorted for every $10,000 and charge backs, refusal to pay for photos. 40% discount, %18 discount for the contractor. FHA paid billions of dollars for insurance claims for defaulted mortgages as a result of false certifications.!!! who do you think pays for it all.? WE ALL DO AS TAX PAYERS.!! The government taxes us to pay for the insurance claims. you think the money you work for is yours. they taxed use all to pay you.That money belongs to the american people, sleep good tonight and may the bed bugs bite.!! 


wmhlc said:


> I will be honest I have been a sg vendor for about 8 years now. I do around 50k a year in p&p work with them and I do over 500k with sg doing hazard claims, insurance, repairs and rehab.
> 
> For the most part I have no payment issues with them, I do have a lot of issues with the vendor web and slow performance. I'm not a fan of p&p but I stay in the game for the rehab work. You do get chargebacks in the last 8 years I think around 3.k total or so. You do have to have your crew and staff together or they could be a complete nightmare to work for.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't care if his poppy is Orville Q. Safeguard himself. Don't expect anyone there to say anything other than the company line. The rep for your area is only in charge of that area for a short time and then they are rotated out. Why? So they don't get into bed with contractors and start looking the other way. We did a half mil per year at our peak for them in REO alone. We know their game.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

nopay said:


> $1000 shorted for every $10,000 and charge backs, refusal to pay for photos. 40% discount, %18 discount for the contractor. FHA paid billions of dollars for insurance claims for defaulted mortgages as a result of false certifications.!!! who do you think pays for it all.? WE ALL DO AS TAX PAYERS.!! The government taxes us to pay for the insurance claims. you think the money you work for is yours. they taxed use all to pay you.That money belongs to the american people, sleep good tonight and may the bed bugs bite.!!


I sleep fine at night:thumbsup:

90% of insurance work is charged to the homeowners insurance that they paid the premium for. I meet with adjusters every day so I known the system well. 

I just looked it up and I have billed SG 18,328.54 in the last 8 years and I have 2850 in chargebacks total. Not bad I think, cheaper than paying somebody to doing marketing and billing for me. I'm a sub for them and the disccount is 20%, to get that much work for local I would have spent at least 50k in marketing and even more in a sales person. I run around a 30% margin on the work, was 40% back in the good times.



The government made this myself themselves by letting the banks get greedy, so you can get upset at us conctractor fixing them and working on these houses everyday. 

Did you known the government wastes more money on health then the whole mortgage crisis. Every time you see somebody thats sicks going in for health care do you stand on your high horse and bitch about government waste. I'm sure you do behind close doors, but for the familes and sick loved ones I hope you keep to quiet.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Don't care if his poppy is Orville Q. Safeguard himself. Don't expect anyone there to say anything other than the company line. The rep for your area is only in charge of that area for a short time and then they are rotated out. Why? So they don't get into bed with contractors and start looking the other way. We did a half mil per year at our peak for them in REO alone. We know their game.


I think about all companies do this, Cyprexx,5 brothers and FAS(when I still did work for them) change coorinators up!:whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I sleep fine at night:thumbsup:
> 
> *90% of insurance work is charged to the homeowners insurance that they paid the premium for. I meet with adjusters every day* so I known the system well.
> 
> ...


And there is the reason your chargebacks are so low. It would be really stupid to charge back a roof replacement, for example, when an adjuster has plugged the numbers into Exactimate so the square footages are verified by a third party. Especially when the adjuster and some cases building inspector signs off on the work. Throw on top that repair items, unlike a grass cut or trashout, in all states are lienable. 

I have never had a dispute, chargeback or no pay when I'm completing hazard claims, insurance claims or repair type work. I can't say the same about trashouts or grass cuts. Its far too easy for a cubicle jockey to say your "trashout photos don't justify the CYD be billed for". Same thing with "I think I see a weed growing in the middle of the gravel driveway. You should have set your mower at 2" and gone down the driveway".

Don't get me started on healthcare. My wife is a registered nurse and we both b!tch about it to everyone. It is complete BS  that anyone can walk into an ER ($1000/hr) for an ear infection and it is ILLEGAL to ask them to go to fast care or urgent care ($45/visit) because it is classified as "denying service" which is illegal. What's worse are the "frequent flyers" as she calls them that come in to detox multiple times per month on all our tax dollars! Hey, you put that crap in your system, why should my tax dollars pay to remove it. In addition to that, you can't believe how many inmates cry "chest pain", get a free trip to the cushy hospital so they can watch NFL football games! On top of that, these losers get 2 guards, sometimes 3 stationed in the room being paid overtime on you guessed it, our tax dollars. :wallbash:


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

When I first started I did a ton of P&P work then I got really burned out chasing around photos and completing BS work. Then they started doing alot more claims, repairs and insurance and for the most part I really enjoy doing that work. The deadlines they set something are almost impossible to complete but they usally work with you if you get a valid reason for delays and schedules. The only claim i have had is a home owner we got the house back cried we didn't remove the mold, but my insurance sent them our certified air sample and that shut them up really quick.

Don't get me started on health care, my wife is the head of billing and prison care for the U.S marshall service in michgan and its scracy the amount of money the government wastes on that stuff. They fly prisoners across the country 24hrs a day for health care on a U.S Marhall private jet. My wife says it costs around 25k to put that plane in the air, and they do it 24hrs a day, 365days a year for people with upset stomachs.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I sleep fine at night:thumbsup:
> 
> 90% of insurance work is charged to the homeowners insurance that they paid the premium for. I meet with adjusters every day so I known the system well.
> 
> ...


Sorry but as 1 of those adjusters/inspectors/ex-P&P GC 98% of all those claims filed on the EX-Homeowners Policy is denied. There are many reasons why they are denied but each case is different.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, just met with an adjuster who denied a roof and mold claim due to lack of any roof vents present.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, just met with an adjuster who denied a roof and mold claim due to lack of any roof vents present.


Our favorite quote "that is a maintenance issue and not a covered cause of loss" OR "there is no covered peril to extend coverage".

Its funny though that at least 1/2 of the denied claims "May be able to be covered" if they would only spend some "well spent" money to hire a certain profession that could get those claims covered.

P&P contractors need to understand that a TON of potential chargebacks are a result of the Insurance Adjusters loss statements. 

Example: I get a call to go adjust for ceiling damage from roof leak--it is clearly evident that the property has not been maintained so there is no coverage due to "its the homeowners responsibility to take proactive measures to protect the home from further damages". The bank gets mad and wants to blame the Service Company to pay for not properly maintaining the asset---the Service Company doesn't want to pay for those repairs and any future associated liability that could arise from wet ceilings (mold and code issues) SO they send in Contractors like a revolving door till 1 of them forgets to report the roof leak so that they can NOW BLAME the contractor.

Dog eat dog mentality.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> The bank gets mad and wants to blame the Service Company to pay for not properly maintaining the asset---the Service Company doesn't want to pay for those repairs and any future associated liability that could arise from wet ceilings (mold and code issues) SO they send in Contractors like a revolving door till 1 of them forgets to report the roof leak so that they can NOW BLAME the contractor.
> Dog eat dog mentality.


Excellent point and something everyone on here needs to be aware of.


----------

